# New Baby Buck



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Last Wednesday, Magic (Dills BH Magic Moment) presented us a lovely single buckling. He is so cute, but I'm a bit biased :laugh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

He is ADORABLE!!!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations :stars: What a handsome little guy


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

OMG he IS a doll!! As cute as a stuffed animal!! Congratulations!!! :leap: :stars:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

He really is a beauty!!! I love his markings... Congrats!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Awww! Love his little striped face! Congrats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

What a doll! :drool: He is soooooo cute! :kidblue:  :dance:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

OH my goodness............he is sooo cute!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very adorable...congrats... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...too cute!! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow!!!  !!


----------



## ThatsJustJessi (Sep 28, 2011)

Adorable! He has beautiful markings. Congrats!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks all  

I bought Magic already bred and we weren't really sure when she was due so I've been a complete nervous wreck.

She had him with no problems while I was at work, so we are relieved :clap:


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

He's adorable


----------

